# Meet Hunter



## Kgp (Apr 6, 2019)

Hunter is a 12 wk old Boykin Spaniel. We picked him up from the breeder last night and will deliver to our daughter today. I think he’s going to be a good one. 

Ken


----------



## daveb (Apr 6, 2019)

Cool dog. I've trained with a couple folks w Boykins - very smart, very driven dogs.


----------



## Grunt173 (May 8, 2019)

Mighty good looking pup.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 8, 2019)

Retrievers are smart friendly dogs. Should be a great companion for your daughter.


----------



## Kgp (May 8, 2019)

Thanks. He’s proving to be extremely smart and quick to learn.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 8, 2019)

Cute. 

I would have chosen a different name. Hunter is a bit overplayed with the bird dogs I’ve met.


----------



## Kgp (May 9, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> Cute.
> 
> I would have chosen a different name. Hunter is a bit overplayed with the bird dogs I’ve met.


She did. His name is now Harry.


----------



## daveb (May 9, 2019)

Boykin makes a pretty good flushing bird dog. (Don't tell that to the mutt in the canoe...)


----------



## DamageInc (May 9, 2019)

Nice dog. I too have a dog.


----------



## Chef Doom (May 9, 2019)

Looks like good eating for a hungry mountain lion.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 9, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> Looks like good eating for a hungry mountain lion.


Dude - you just crack me up ...

Beautiful dog! More a "kitty" kinda guy ... Maine Coons ... I have 3 - 26 Lb (male)/20 Lb & 15 Lb (females) so I can appreciate Chef Dooms depravity ... when my big boy 'hits something' you feel it - F=MA ... plus claws ...

Hoping your Daughter finds a wonderful new friend ...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 9, 2019)

Kgp said:


> She did. His name is now Harry.


Perfect!


----------



## _THS_ (May 10, 2019)

Kgp said:


> View attachment 51289
> 
> 
> Hunter is a 12 wk old Boykin Spaniel. We picked him up from the breeder last night and will deliver to our daughter today. I think he’s going to be a good one.
> ...


[emoji7]


----------



## chinacats (May 10, 2019)

Awesome! Harry looks like he'll make a great addition to the family


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 14, 2019)

My previous dog was a Harry. Ruff start, but we came to terms and I miss him dearly. We adopted him as an older dog so our time was short.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 6, 2019)

Damn. I need another dog.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 6, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> Damn. I need another dog.


Same.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 6, 2019)

^^
Hope you guys choose to visit your local shelter


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 6, 2019)

Miss Maple is getting her first hair cut tomorrow. As Dog owners know, it could go either way. [emoji3]


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 6, 2019)

Our two Aussie doodles. Bodie and Maple


----------



## parbaked (Jun 6, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Miss Maple is getting her first hair cut tomorrow. As Dog owners know, it could go either way.



Hair always grows back! 
Shorter cut means more time between groomings, which is good for all parties...


----------



## parbaked (Jun 6, 2019)

This is Wilma.
She loves whining and dining and runs on the beach...fortunately this little mutt never needs a haircut!





Please do adopt...Wilma is from Rocket Dog in San Francisco...great organization!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 29, 2019)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Dude - you just crack me up ...
> 
> Beautiful dog! More a "kitty" kinda guy ... Maine Coons ... I have 3 - 26 Lb (male)/20 Lb & 15 Lb (females) so I can appreciate Chef Dooms depravity ... when my big boy 'hits something' you feel it - F=MA ... plus claws ...
> 
> Hoping your Daughter finds a wonderful new friend ...



Those are some big cats. Maine Coons are pretty laid back the ones I have seen.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jul 30, 2019)

Here's our new puppy. Her name is Addie, an Australian Blue Heeler. She is 8 weeks old. Our Hannah,another Blue Heeler just passed away after 12 years with us.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice looking pup


----------

